

The only iPad review you need to read - ekarisor
http://kottke.org/10/04/lorem-ipad

======
ph0rque
_"Duis aute irure dolor iPad in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse CEO
Steve Jobs dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Windows 7 ha ha ha."_

Indeed.

------
rauljara
Google translate has Haitian Creole but not Latin? No offense to Haitian
Creole, but Latin seems like a pretty important language to be lacking. Anyone
know a site for translating from Latin?

~~~
credo
Perhaps you should also look at the number of people who speak Haitian Creole
and the number of people who speak Latin.

Then, you may also want to look at the number of people who speak Haitian
Creole as their primary (or only) language and compare that with the numbers
for Latin.

That may give you a better appreciation for the reasoning behind Google-
Translate's prioritization (though I should add that I'd also be surprised if
they didn't include Latin)

~~~
pinstriped_dude
You should look at how many people who speak Haitian Creole have access to
computers and the internet and compare that with people who speak Latin and
have access to the net.

~~~
stevenbedrick
You'd be surprised at how prevalent Internet usage is in places like Haiti...

~~~
oconnore
You'd also be surprised at how difficult it is to get wifi in ancient Rome.

------
dazmax
Oddly, I actually learned some stuff from reading this, 'cause it made me look
up Shenzhen and Jony Ive.

------
julius_geezer
More coherent than some I've read ...

------
junklight
Ha ha Kottke channeling the channel 9

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctaszjeaDK0>

